# ACS Onsite Experience



## Sweta Jain (Jan 16, 2017)

Dear All,

I am unable to show any proof(Payslips/Deputation letter/Bank Statements) for some of my onsite deputations(only european countries - hence not claiming any AU experience points) ,but my HR experience letter covers the period which i am claiming to have worked in these countries.

I am in touch with ACS, but they are not answering scenario specific queries

Could some one who have gone through *similar experience share their outcome *? i.e will ACS accept statutory declaration which will have my onsite experience and duration and HR experience letter covering entire duration including onsite exp but with out mentioning my onsite details.


Best Regards
SJ


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Sweta Jain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am unable to show any proof(Payslips/Deputation letter/Bank Statements) for some of my onsite deputations(only european countries - hence not claiming any AU experience points) ,but my HR experience letter covers the period which i am claiming to have worked in these countries.
> 
> ...


For ACS, I did not submit payslips, deputation letters or bank statements. For my ex-employer I submitted HR letter; which clearly mentioned the dates, countries, designation and RNR. For current employer, I supplemented an HR issued employment verification letter with a statutory declaration from a co-located colleague of mine.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweta Jain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am unable to show any proof(Payslips/Deputation letter/Bank Statements) for some of my onsite deputations(only european countries - hence not claiming any AU experience points) ,but my HR experience letter covers the period which i am claiming to have worked in these countries.
> 
> ...


For points calculation, there are two categories of work experience- Onshore (Australian only) and all the rest is Offshore. Your European work experience will therefore count as "offshore" and not eligible for "AU experience points".


----------



## Sweta Jain (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats correct but i am in the process of having my skills assessed and its important that i specify all the deputations irrespective of whether they fall under points or not


----------



## Sweta Jain (Jan 16, 2017)

Great! as you had details mentioned on the HR letter itself but not in my case


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweta Jain said:


> Thats correct but i am in the process of having my skills assessed and its important that i specify all the deputations irrespective of whether they fall under points or not


Mention the locations correctly in your ACS application. The process just starts here at assessment stage, and as you move ahead, you will come across this question about your location at quite a few instances so best to keep it consistent and correct everywhere.


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have a query with respect to my ACS assessment. I have been associated with only one company for the past 12.5 years in India. I have received the +ve assessment for ANZSCO code 261313 from ACS which shows the employment period from April 2005 to till date under Company1 in India. However, I was deputed to UK twice, from July 2007 to July 2009 and again from Dec 2009 to Dec 2011, the ACS assessment does not show my deputation details.

So once I get an invite and start lodging the visa, I will have to provide PCC from UK as well. But ACS assessment does not show any details related to UK deputation, so will this cause a problem as my complete experience of 12.5 years is listed under Company1 INDIA itself?? I do have all the necessary documents like payslips(both India & UK allowance payslips), tax forms, deputation letter to prove my UK experience, along side, I can also provide all the necessary documents( like offer letter, India payslips for the last 12.5 years , income tax returns details for the last 12 years, promotion letters etc) from my parent INDIAN company to prove that I was employed with Company1 in INDIA for the last 12.5 years(which includes UK deputation of total 4 years, for the dates mentioned above).

Also, the ACS assessment does not shown any breakup based on the different designation I had worked under the same organization, even though I had provided all the relevant promotion related documents to ACS during assessment. ACS has just summed up my total experience from April 2005 to till date and have highlighted my current designation alone. Is this because I have been associated with the same company since April 2005, they have not broken down the experience based on the different designation I had worked under??

My ACS assessment states the following,

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering from XYZ University completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 04/05-05/17 (12yrs1mth) 
Position: My current designation 
Employer: Company1
Country: INDIA


Please help guys.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nitin.Korishetti said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a query with respect to my ACS assessment. I have been associated with only one company for the past 12.5 years in India. I have received the +ve assessment for ANZSCO code 261313 from ACS which shows the employment period from April 2005 to till date under Company1 in India. However, I was deputed to UK twice, from July 2007 to July 2009 and again from Dec 2009 to Dec 2011, the ACS assessment does not show my deputation details.
> 
> So once I get an invite and start lodging the visa, I will have to provide PCC from UK as well. But ACS assessment does not show any details related to UK deputation, so will this cause a problem as my complete experience of 12.5 years is listed under Company1 INDIA itself?? I do have all the necessary documents like payslips(both India & UK allowance payslips), tax forms, deputation letter to prove my UK experience, along side, I can also provide all the necessary documents( like offer letter, India payslips for the last 12.5 years , income tax returns details for the last 12 years, promotion letters etc) from my parent INDIAN company to prove that I was employed with Company1 in INDIA for the last 12.5 years(which includes UK deputation of total 4 years, for the dates mentioned above).
> ...


I had the same situation: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture16674-keeda-acs.html*

I was in a few European countries almost half a decade out of my total 9+ years of employment at the same Indian employer and you can see my ACS result above. Nothing to worry about as everything out of Australia is counted for overseas experience points. You should be alright so long as you are not incorrectly claiming points for working between other countries and Australia.


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I had the same situation: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture16674-keeda-acs.html*
> 
> I was in a few European countries almost half a decade out of my total 9+ years of employment at the same Indian employer and you can see my ACS result above. Nothing to worry about as everything out of Australia is counted for overseas experience points. You should be alright so long as you are not incorrectly claiming points for working between other countries and Australia.


Thank you so much  You have made my day!! Also, if you notice, my ACS assessment does not show all the designation I was working with, instead, it just shows the current designation held. Will that have any problem?? I did submit all the relevant Promotion documents to ACS during assessment, but they have just specified my latest designation alone. 

Thanks once again, I was really worried, feeling lot relaxed now


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nitin.Korishetti said:


> Thank you so much  You have made my day!! Also, if you notice, my ACS assessment does not show all the designation I was working with, instead, it just shows the current designation held. Will that have any problem?? I did submit all the relevant Promotion documents to ACS during assessment, but they have just specified my latest designation alone.
> 
> Thanks once again, I was really worried, feeling lot relaxed now


If you noticed in my assessment, they noted all my designations (from Trainee to Manager), but that is because I had input them as such in the online application. You probably didn't but this too should not be a problem. I've seen other such cases and case officers did not even ask for any clarification. ACS assessment is to certify your skills being inline with the ANZSCO, being in a full time job, and at a professional level; designations do not really matter much.


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> If you noticed in my assessment, they noted all my designations (from Trainee to Manager), but that is because I had input them as such in the online application. You probably didn't but this too should not be a problem. I've seen other such cases and case officers did not even ask for any clarification. ACS assessment is to certify your skills being inline with the ANZSCO, being in a full time job, and at a professional level; designations do not really matter much.


Thank you so very much  Yes, you are absolutely right, I did not mention all of my designation while filing ACS assessment online(thought that ACS will pick it up by referring to my promotion letters). 

I was really worried(though I had all the relevant documents to prove my experience), but now, totally cool  Can't express how thankful I am for your kind and helpful replies


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello Nitin,

How are you today?

Have you received ITA?

Kindest regards,
Bhuto,


----------



## M656 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello,

Whats your current status? Did you receive your PR?


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Not yet Bro...How about you?


----------



## Smart.dixit12 (Jul 15, 2018)

Nitin.Korishetti said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a query with respect to my ACS assessment. I have been associated with only one company for the past 12.5 years in India. I have received the +ve assessment for ANZSCO code 261313 from ACS which shows the employment period from April 2005 to till date under Company1 in India. However, I was deputed to UK twice, from July 2007 to July 2009 and again from Dec 2009 to Dec 2011, the ACS assessment does not show my deputation details.
> 
> So once I get an invite and start lodging the visa, I will have to provide PCC from UK as well. But ACS assessment does not show any details related to UK deputation, so will this cause a problem as my complete experience of 12.5 years is listed under Company1 INDIA itself?? I do have all the necessary documents like payslips(both India & UK allowance payslips), tax forms, deputation letter to prove my UK experience, along side, I can also provide all the necessary documents( like offer letter, India payslips for the last 12.5 years , income tax returns details for the last 12 years, promotion letters etc) from my parent INDIAN company to prove that I was employed with Company1 in INDIA for the last 12.5 years(which includes UK deputation of total 4 years, for the dates mentioned above).
> ...


Hi Nitin,

I am in same position, Can you please tell me if you go ahead with same ACS assessment or Did you face any challanges in later steps because ACS showing only one country India and PCC is given for both India and UK. Please reply, as i am expecting Invite this week and i have to decide whether suspend my EOI and apply for ACS re assessment or not?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Everything outside Australia is recorded as overseas experience and it will not affect your visa process if you do not mention them in ACS.

You will eventually mention all those information in a document called Form 80 in the due course of securing a GRANT after your invite.

So chill and ensure you have proper roles and responsibilites mentioned


----------



## Smart.dixit12 (Jul 15, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Everything outside Australia is recorded as overseas experience and it will not affect your visa process if you do not mention them in ACS.
> 
> You will eventually mention all those information in a document called Form 80 in the due course of securing a GRANT after your invite.
> 
> So chill and ensure you have proper roles and responsibilities mentioned


Thanks KBjan, RnR are properly mentioned in the experience letter. 

Can i say in the worst scenario, CO can ask to do ACS reassessment but he will not refuse visa directly because of discrepancy between ACS letter and form 80 letter.

Apologies if above looks stupid question but i am bit nervous as of now, because someone suggested to redo assessment in some other expatforum.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Smart.dixit12 said:


> Thanks KBjan, RnR are properly mentioned in the experience letter.
> 
> Can i say in the worst scenario, CO can ask to do ACS reassessment but he will not refuse visa directly because of discrepancy between ACS letter and form 80 letter.
> 
> Apologies if above looks stupid question but i am bit nervous as of now, because someone suggested to redo assessment in some other expatforum.


Not at all. I have worked in London and currently working in Poland for three years now. I have done ACS twice without location details and got postivie assessment.

In form 80 I mentioned all my deputation details , provided address history of each country and provided tax documents from each cojtnry and then provided PCC from each country and provided pay slip from each country and provided income tax from each country and provided bank statements from each country.

I am about to get grant and CO did not ask me why I did not mention country names or locations in my ACS.

So please go ahead with your process and stay relaxed


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> Not at all. I have worked in London and currently working in Poland for three years now. I have done ACS twice without location details and got postivie assessment.
> 
> In form 80 I mentioned all my deputation details , provided address history of each country and provided tax documents from each cojtnry and then provided PCC from each country and provided pay slip from each country and provided income tax from each country and provided bank statements from each country.
> 
> ...


Same with me and already posted my own experience on this thread itself: *ACS Onsite Experience*


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Same with me and already posted my own experience on this thread itself:


Hi KeeDa,
Did you put only India as the country in the EOI or did you break it up by multiple countries in the EOI ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

herap said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> Did you put only India as the country in the EOI or did you break it up by multiple countries in the EOI ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I provided breakup in the EOI.


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> I provided breakup in the EOI.


Thank you for the response


----------

